# Best single instrument on SINE?



## Yogevs (Dec 19, 2020)

Got a £25 vouchers from OT (like most of you I'm sure) - I'm interested in using it for buying a single instrument.
Which should I get?


----------



## Maxime Luft (Dec 19, 2020)

I like the Viola from Organic Samples, but I am probably a bit biased 😁


----------



## Saya (Dec 19, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> I like the Viola from Organic Samples, but I am probably a bit biased 😁



This one is actually good I can confirm, nice choice

I probably will go for Arbos


----------



## Manaberry (Dec 19, 2020)

Add the Majestic Horn to your cart for another 2 bucks. You won't regret it.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 19, 2020)

Arbos for me....don’t have anything like it...


----------



## fretti (Dec 19, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> I like the Viola from Organic Samples, but I am probably a bit biased 😁


Why stop at the Viola


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 19, 2020)

I just picked up Ore last week and I'm liking it so far.

The Organic Samples bundle is also looking very tempting...


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 19, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Got a £25 vouchers from OT (like most of you I'm sure) - I'm interested in using it for buying a single instrument.
> Which should I get?


How did you get the voucher?

I am sorry but I totally don’t know.


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 19, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> How did you get the voucher?
> 
> I am sorry but I totally don’t know.



It was emailed to people who bought things from OT this year.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 19, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> It was emailed to people who bought things from OT this year.


The price of the things purchased matters?


----------



## stodesign12 (Dec 19, 2020)

The 25€ voucher is a nice gift, but... is that the only holiday discount or sale from OT? A bit disappointing ngl, I really wanted the Sine Metropolis Ark pack.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Dec 19, 2020)

fretti said:


> Why stop at the Viola


Now that's a tough question!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 19, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Now that's a tough question!



@Maxime Luft ,

I like the Viola and Cello, but not the Violin. Any chances you will re-do the Violin for this collection ?


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 19, 2020)

stodesign12 said:


> The 25€ voucher is a nice gift, but... is that the only holiday discount or sale from OT? A bit disappointing ngl, I really wanted the Sine Metropolis Ark pack.



hehe.. a $250 voucher would have been more useful.


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 19, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> The price of the things purchased matters?



I have no idea.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 19, 2020)

Yay! I got it.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 19, 2020)

Now, if the price of the instrument(s) fall below the voucher, still valid?


----------



## stodesign12 (Dec 19, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> hehe.. a $250 voucher would have been more useful.


I didn't want to sound ungrateful, every gift is welcome. 
It's just that... well, you know.





(Please OT let me be part of your family with a nice sale...)


----------



## Maxime Luft (Dec 19, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> @Maxime Luft ,
> 
> I like the Viola and Cello, but not the Violin. Any chances you will re-do the Violin for this collection ?


Always possible. I for example recorded Solo Opera & Eternal Vocals (previously "Ethnic Inspiration") with the same singer, applied the same recording techniques. Some people liked both, some only one! So it's always possible getting another tone colour from the same instrument.


----------



## fretti (Dec 19, 2020)

stodesign12 said:


> is that the only holiday discount or sale from OT? A bit disappointing ngl, I really wanted the Sine Metropolis Ark pack.


They recently had their Berlin (Main) libraries at off 50% for Black Friday, and a sale on Native Instruments website last year for the Kontakt versions (not sure if there was one this year as well, there were so many sales in the past months ).
Other sales are very rare from OT afaik
Maybe they'll put the Metropolis Ark series on a sale again when MA3 and 4 are released for SINE


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 19, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> So it's always possible getting another tone colour from the same instrument.



Hi @Maxime Luft ,

I'm sure you know that recording a violin is a tricky thing. So many variables are at play.

i.e. The mic/s used, I like Ribbon Mics for Solo Strings. Violinists usually have more than one Violin, so you might consider a different violin, or even a different player if that is an option.

Lastly, you can release a new solo violin as a standalone Organic Samples Library. Decisions, decisions ... 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## stodesign12 (Dec 19, 2020)

fretti said:


> They recently had their Berlin (Main) libraries at off 50% for Black Friday, and a sale on Native Instruments website last year for the Kontakt versions (not sure if there was one this year as well, there were so many sales in the past months ).
> Other sales are very rare from OT afaik
> Maybe they'll put the Metropolis Ark series on a sale again when MA3 and 4 are released for SINE


They did a nice summer NI discount, although MA1 sale was a bit meh, and being the Kontakt edition I didn't buy it, but MA3 and MA4 sales were great. Thank you for your answer!


----------



## Laddy (Dec 19, 2020)

Really nice gesture from OT. I think I will buy the female choir from Modus.


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 19, 2020)

Btw, the price of things you bought earlier doesn't matter, I only bought the €2 + VAT Majestic Horn and got the voucher in email


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 19, 2020)

JXL Bass Trombones a3. Should have a health warning on it.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 19, 2020)

Does the SINE version of Eternal Voices have all of the same CC and velocity controls (for legato type, opening interval, etc) that were shown as part of the Kontakt version in the product walkthrough?


----------



## Pablocrespo (Dec 19, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> JXL Bass Trombones a3. Should have a health warning on it.



did you prefer them to the a6? or a 12?


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm very unhappy with the new OT website. The site is very slow at the moment, which is understandable after sending out coupons. That's not what bothers me, it's that I no longer can use middle-mouse click to open a link in a new tab in the background. If I could still do that, like I can on almost every other website, I could just let the tabs load in the background and then going through them one by one. But this newfangled design that hides all links under some overlay that prevents me from opening links in tabs forces me to sit through the full load time with every single click, and forces me to go back and forth doing redundand loads that absolutely wouldn't be necessary on _any _normal website/store. Very frustrating and puzzling design decision.


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 19, 2020)

How is the Xiao from Phoenix Orchestra? Can it do expressive and dynamic performances or is it only good when not too exposed?

Also wondering about the Yangqin and Guzheng ensembles.


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 19, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I'm very unhappy with the new OT website. The site is very slow at the moment, which is understandable after sending out coupons. That's not what bothers me, it's that I no longer can use middle-mouse click to open a link in a new tab in the background. If I could still do that, like I can on almost every other website, I could just let the tabs load in the background and then going through them one by one. But this newfangled design that hides all links under some overlay that prevents me from opening links in tabs forces me to sit through the full load time with every single click, and forces me to go back and forth doing redundand loads that absolutely wouldn't be necessary on _any _normal website/store. Very frustrating and puzzling design decision.



What browser are you using? I'm using Chrome and I can right-click / open in new tab just fine on their site.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 19, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> did you prefer them to the a6? or a 12?



That's the only option on those, I coupled them up with the Cimbassi purchase.
I also have the Trombones a3. Not the 6/12... yet.


----------



## arjanm (Dec 19, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> Now, if the price of the instrument(s) fall below the voucher, still valid?



Yes, but you can only use it once apparently, so the remainder is lost.
I bought a €24 instrument with the €25 voucher.


----------



## Jackdaw (Dec 19, 2020)

Any idea if the voucher works with EDU discount? as the fineprint says " Voucher not valid on products that are already on sale.". And on EDU account everything is already discounted....


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 19, 2020)

Does OT have a *Bandoneon* ? I feel like making some romantic Tango Argentina Music


----------



## bigrichpea (Dec 19, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I'm very unhappy with the new OT website. The site is very slow at the moment, which is understandable after sending out coupons. That's not what bothers me, it's that I no longer can use middle-mouse click to open a link in a new tab in the background. If I could still do that, like I can on almost every other website, I could just let the tabs load in the background and then going through them one by one. But this newfangled design that hides all links under some overlay that prevents me from opening links in tabs forces me to sit through the full load time with every single click, and forces me to go back and forth doing redundand loads that absolutely wouldn't be necessary on _any _normal website/store. Very frustrating and puzzling design decision.



You can right click / open in new tab from the Product page but you have to right-click on the price, not the Library title or picture. Then you can use tabs. Most browsers also have a "duplicate tab" function which can be a useful workaround.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 19, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> What browser are you using? I'm using Chrome and I can right-click / open in new tab just fine on their site.



Even the top row of products on this page? https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/products

I use Waterfox. I just tried in Iron and it's the same as in Waterfox. Some links I can open in tabs, but not most of those that I'd want to. 




bigrichpea said:


> You can right click / open in new tab from the Product page but you have to right-click on the price, not the Library title or picture. Then you can use tabs. Most browsers also have a "duplicate tab" function which can be a useful workaround.



That works! I appreciate the help. Didn't know about the duplicate tab function either, thanks!


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 19, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Even the top row of products on this page? https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/products



You're right, right-click doesn't work if I try it on the images of those links. But it does work if I right-click on the price.


----------



## Everratic (Dec 19, 2020)

Is it not possible to add more than one item to the cart?


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 19, 2020)

Anyone with experience of Inspire? More specifically, the strings patches. How's the legato?


----------



## hessproject (Dec 19, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> I just picked up Ore last week and I'm liking it so far.
> 
> The Organic Samples bundle is also looking very tempting...



Ore isn't included apparently, got "This voucher is not applicable for products on sale"


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 19, 2020)

hessproject said:


> Ore isn't included apparently, got "This voucher is not applicable for products on sale"



Ah, just noticed the fine print in their voucher email: _"Voucher not valid on products that are already on sale."_

Guess that means it won't work for BSS either.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Dec 19, 2020)

How’s the JXL trumpets?

I’m a staunch supporter of the Cinematic stuff, but I find the trumpets in CSB gets harsh quickly and doesn’t sit so well in the mix (acknowledging that it could be my mixing too). I was thinking that JXL might be a good addition.


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 19, 2020)

Michael Stibor said:


> How’s the JXL trumpets?
> 
> I’m a staunch supporter of the Cinematic stuff, but I find the trumpets in CSB gets harsh quickly and doesn’t sit so well in the mix (acknowledging that it could be my mixing too). I was thinking that JXL might be a good addition.


I don’t own them but in the great JXL brass thread some people seemed to prefer the trumpets in Ark 1.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Dec 19, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> I don’t own them but in the great JXL brass thread some people seemed to prefer the trumpets in Ark 1.


Hmmm. 🤔

Ok, thanks. I will check that out.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 19, 2020)

Michael Stibor said:


> How’s the JXL trumpets?
> 
> I’m a staunch supporter of the Cinematic stuff, but I find the trumpets in CSB gets harsh quickly and doesn’t sit so well in the mix (acknowledging that it could be my mixing too). I was thinking that JXL might be a good addition.



Trumpets are the weak spot in JXL. They just sound odd.....and that’s seems to be the consensus. I find CSB trumpets way better to work with.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Dec 19, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> Trumpets are the weak spot in JXL. They just sound odd.....and that’s seems to be the consensus. I find CSB trumpets way better to work with.


Thanks. Duly noted. Since you have both, any suggestions on a single instrument from JXL that you find compliments CSB, or that you is stronger than one in CSB?


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 19, 2020)

Michael Stibor said:


> Thanks. Duly noted. Since you have both, any suggestions on a single instrument from JXL that you find compliments CSB, or that you is stronger than one in CSB?



Trombones for sure! JXL trombones added to CSB make for a deadly brass setup for not much money.


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 19, 2020)

I used my 25 EUR to complete my Tableu strings package. I only owned the viola and the cello. They have been perfect for a thing I am working on but I haven't found a violin that fits them. Now I finally got the missing member of the family.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 19, 2020)

I used the voucher to get the Berlin Inspire "Full Orchestra" patch. I always wanted something like that and I thought it's probably less redundand with things I have or will buy in the future. Haven't tested it yet though.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 19, 2020)

Everratic said:


> Is it not possible to add more than one item to the cart?



Have to agree with you. If I wanted to buy individual instruments from 4 different OT libraries, surely I should not have to make 4 separate purchases? @OrchestralTools


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 19, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I used the voucher to get the Berlin Inspire "Full Orchestra" patch. I always wanted something like that and I thought it's probably less redundand with things I have or will buy in the future. Haven't tested it yet though.


Had my eye on that patch also. I'll look out for your update 👍


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 19, 2020)

My vote is the a3 bass trombone


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 19, 2020)

Paul Owen said:


> Had my eye on that patch also. I'll look out for your update 👍



Don't hold your breath, it's quite unlikely I'll have time to try it before the voucher isn't valid anymore. 

But I can link you the video that helped me make my decision:


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 19, 2020)

Anything outstanding in Phoenix that a Jade owner might want?


----------



## ism (Dec 19, 2020)

A nice gift from OT. I picked up the Ark 2 Harp a6.


----------



## Everratic (Dec 19, 2020)

I got the celeste ensemble and glockenspiel+vibraphone. They're both beautiful instruments with a great room sound. If you only get one, the latter seems more useful to me.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 19, 2020)

Hold on, how come i didn't get this? Just picked up BWW and BB during the Black Friday sale


----------



## styledelk (Dec 19, 2020)

I still don't have the Arks, so I just grabbed the Correns Harps a6 from Ark 2. Maybe not the best choice, but it spoke to me.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 19, 2020)

I think I will grab something from Phoenix as I am reading the Three Body Problem by Liu Cixin and thinking to write a little piece inspired by it.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 19, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Hold on, how come i didn't get this? Just picked up BWW and BB during the Black Friday sale



You must have been a naughty boy!


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 19, 2020)

Was this communicated by email? What day, in case it's sitting in my spam lol


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 19, 2020)

Earlier today.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 19, 2020)

yeah 16:00 GMT


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 19, 2020)

I got the first chairs from Inspire 1. Pretty fun and a perfect way to test whether I want a whole Inspire library


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 19, 2020)

How do people feel about Met Ark 1's strings as a nice all-in-one epic ensemble solution? What are the other massive ensemble contenders (mainly focusing on strings)? It seems like Majestica is widely considered underwhelming, even though it sounds amazing. I'm just looking for a good tool for quickly layering a huge and unrealistic ensemble behind more detailed strings. I'm set on brass and winds for now.

Edit: Are the Inspire 1 patches pulled from Met Ark or BS?


----------



## JDK88 (Dec 19, 2020)

Ooh, thanks for letting me know. I picked up one of the instruments from Berlin Orchestra Inspire. Very generous of Orchestral Tools.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 19, 2020)

styledelk said:


> I still don't have the Arks, so I just grabbed the Correns Harps a6 from Ark 2. Maybe not the best choice, but it spoke to me.


Also tempting!!


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 19, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> yeah 16:00 GMT


Thank you. I didn't receive it so i wonder how you qualify


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 19, 2020)

arjanm said:


> Yes, but you can only use it once apparently, so the remainder is lost.
> I bought a €24 instrument with the €25 voucher.


Thanks.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 19, 2020)

What do you think about the Sine Player? Is it efficient enough, than before. Last time I installed it the window couldn’t resize. But have I heard from somebody in the forum or checked from the website that they fixed it for good. What do you think about it?

Also, I am thinking about the Bassoon in the Inspire. Well, I strictly looking for just the legato coz you can find some free libraries from other devs with others articulations of the instrument. I checked out this got legato. And I just want that but it has sustains & spiccato or Staccatissimo? Whatever it still good.

I tried to find out if the range is limited or not but there’s no way to find that out on their website. May be if you own it you’ll know.


----------



## Owen Smith (Dec 19, 2020)

styledelk said:


> I still don't have the Arks, so I just grabbed the Correns Harps a6 from Ark 2. Maybe not the best choice, but it spoke to me.


That one interests me as well. Any initial impressions? I'm particularly interested in having the tremolo swells and gliss beds. Cheers


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 19, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> What do you think about the Sine Player? Is it efficient enough, than before. Last time I installed it the window couldn’t resize. But have I heard from somebody in the forum or checked from the website that they fixed it for good. What do you think about it?
> 
> Also, I am thinking about the Bassoon in the Inspire. Well, I strictly looking for just the legato coz you can find some free libraries from other devs with others articulations of the instrument. I checked out this got legato. And I just want that but it has sustains & spiccato or Staccatissimo? Whatever it still good.
> 
> I tried to find out if the range is limited or not but there’s no way to find that out on their website. May be if you own it you’ll know.


The window now resizes but it doesn’t remember its resizing and that’s my biggest complaint with Sine these days. Well, some are reporting mic merging now longer works right so that would be a bigger complaint.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 19, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> How do people feel about Met Ark 1's strings as a nice all-in-one epic ensemble solution?


Not sure about all-in-one, since they have a lot of limitations (like the legato being recorded in octaves only). I think they are for narrow use. But if you want that huge muscular sound, they are _awesome_.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 19, 2020)

I’m kinda bummed I’m looking for a good cowbell,wtf!

I want to do an updated version of an old Mountain song “Queen of Stuttgart “
Ark1 is a given but I need the right cowbell!


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 19, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Not sure about all-in-one, since they have a lot of limitations (like the legato being recorded in octaves only). I think they are for narrow use. But if you want that huge muscular sound, they are _awesome_.



Thanks. The legatos, blurred spiccato, and all low strings being in octaves is annoying, but I definitely didn’t mean they need to be comprehensive. For the applications I’m thinking of, low octaves will probably work fine and I won’t need legatos much. The spiccato thing does annoy me though, i want to have that effect.


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 19, 2020)

Its really nice of them to send out vouchers.
Thx @OrchestralTools 

But I wish Ark 4 was already SINE compatible. Could have hopped on the *Power Legato™* bandwagon


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 19, 2020)

Well let’s hope it’s the start of something new! Recents events could suggest OT are happily taking a new direction in terms of pricing and promotions. A la carte has already increased how much they got out of my wallet (instruments that I never would bought full collections for - too much redundancy with what I own) and vouchers seems like a clever way of pushing people over the edge on individual libraries, without devaluing any particular product. I like plugin alliances approach for that.


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Dec 19, 2020)

Tremendouz said:


> How is the Xiao from Phoenix Orchestra? Can it do expressive and dynamic performances or is it only good when not too exposed?
> 
> Also wondering about the Yangqin and Guzheng ensembles.



The xiao has some good articulations, but has only one dynamic layer. It is fine when not too exposed.

The guzheng I'd steer well away from. No RRs -- on a guzheng! None on the other plucked instruments except for yangqin either.

The yangqin ensemble is OK. Probably the one worth getting out of all the plucked instruments in Phoenix Orchestra.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 19, 2020)

Laptoprabbit said:


> The xiao has some good articulations, but has only one dynamic layer. It is fine when not too exposed.
> 
> The guzheng I'd steer well away from. No RRs -- on a guzheng! None on the other plucked instruments except for yangqin either.
> 
> The yangqin ensemble is OK. Probably the one worth getting out of all the plucked instruments in Phoenix Orchestra.



I was thinking about the yangqin too. Am between this and the ark harp ensemble.


----------



## Frederick (Dec 19, 2020)

I've used the voucher for the Rhodes in LA Sessions. Thank you @OrchestralTools !


----------



## fretti (Dec 19, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> Edit: Are the Inspire 1 patches pulled from Met Ark or BS?


I think Inspire 1 only features samples from the Berlin Series, while Inspire 2 is a mixture of Berlin and Metropolis Ark


----------



## Yogevs (Dec 20, 2020)

I encountered Eternal Vocals for the first time. Never heard of it and didn't find demos on YouTube.
It kind of reminds me Audio Imperia's Jaeger Hangar 4 for half the price.
Anyone has experience with it?


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 20, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Was this communicated by email? What day, in case it's sitting in my spam lol



I got mine 18 hours ago. The code is: *OT-holidays-2020*
Just try if it works. I assume you have an account on their website and didn't just buy OT libraries through NI? I got Layers over my OT account. Or maybe if you unsubbed from their newsletter it's possible they aren't even allowed to send it to you. German/EU regulations on this stuff are tight.


----------



## evilantal (Dec 20, 2020)

I was thinking about getting either Babel or something from Modus or JXL Brass


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Dec 20, 2020)

I went for the Thekla Harmonium. Didn't have something like that yet 
Thanks OT!


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 20, 2020)

Laptoprabbit said:


> The xiao has some good articulations, but has only one dynamic layer. It is fine when not too exposed.
> 
> The guzheng I'd steer well away from. No RRs -- on a guzheng! None on the other plucked instruments except for yangqin either.
> 
> The yangqin ensemble is OK. Probably the one worth getting out of all the plucked instruments in Phoenix Orchestra.


What about the solo yangqin? I'm thinking a single one would be more flexible than a2


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 20, 2020)

Please @OrchestralTools, if you're going to do “a la carte” purchasing of instruments, then let us checkout everything together! Due to the “encouragement” of the €25 voucher, I would have spent more picking and choosing various instruments, but I’m not going to checkout 3 or 4 times! The Modus “Klingon Choir” would have been an ”extra” impulse purchase, but repeated checkouts dampened the enthusiasm!


----------



## tcb (Dec 20, 2020)

I got Guiro  .Didn't have a guiro library.


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 20, 2020)

I went for the Lichterfelder Children Choir, like many of you, filling a gap. Sounds very Christmassy too! Thanks @OrchestralTools.


----------



## angeruroth (Dec 20, 2020)

I picked Modus' Low Shakuhachi and Vibes. Veeerry happy with both


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 20, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I got mine 18 hours ago. The code is: *OT-holidays-2020*
> Just try if it works. I assume you have an account on their website and didn't just buy OT libraries through NI? I got Layers over my OT account. Or maybe if you unsubbed from their newsletter it's possible they aren't even allowed to send it to you. German/EU regulations on this stuff are tight.


Ah you may be right. I've never seen a "send me emails" checkbox i didn't uncheck. Thanks!


----------



## el-bo (Dec 20, 2020)

During the listening process, I've really fallen for 'Inspire 2'. Going to be a really tough decision. Tough in a good way.

Thanks to OT, for their generous gift


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 20, 2020)

angeruroth said:


> I picked Modus' Low Shakuhachi and Vibes. Veeerry happy with both



Yes, I also went for Modus‘ Shakuhachi, but the high version.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 20, 2020)

Nice gesture from OT. However opened SINE, clicked on my licenses and it crashed . Standard.

Need to update to the latest version though as just seen i'm a build behind.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm eyeing the Timpani, since i plan to get the percussion eventually. My only hesitation is that the Timpani was recorded as a standalone library before the rest of it. Are the microphone positions consistent? Wonder if any users of both can chime in.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 20, 2020)

If anyone wants a nicely expressive, intimate sounding and serviceable 3 cello ensemble for free with this voucher, i would recommend the celli A3 from phoenix.

Really nice instrument and good legato.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 20, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> The window now resizes but it doesn’t remember its resizing and that’s my biggest complaint with Sine these days. Well, some are reporting mic merging now longer works right so that would be a bigger complaint.


Oh! So have to resize every time after opening the DAW?


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 20, 2020)

Part of me is thinking this is genius from OT.

I have literally just spent the last hour listening through all the single instruments on their site and now i really want Metropolis Ark 2 (!). Was going to get one of the instruments from that, but decided best not as i may pick up the whole thing eventually when it is next on sale.

if there is one way to make loads of people listen through all the instruments you offer, this is it!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 20, 2020)

I went for the Low Brass Ensemble from Modus. I'm sure I'll find a lot of uses from this one!


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Dec 20, 2020)

whitewasteland said:


> I went for the Low Brass Ensemble from Modus. I'm sure I'll find a lot of uses from this one!


+1)


----------



## Vovique (Dec 20, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I used the voucher to get the Berlin Inspire "Full Orchestra" patch. I always wanted something like that and I thought it's probably less redundand with things I have or will buy in the future. Haven't tested it yet though.


Thanks, Martin! I bought that one too)


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 20, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> Oh! So have to resize every time after opening the DAW?


Worse: anytime I reopen the GUI.


----------



## Lewis Emblack (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm wondering how the Double Bass from Phoenix is? I have Tableau and wanted a bass to go alongside it...sounds like it would work 🤔 (other than the free Meatbass I don't have a solo bass)

...other choices are Inspire 1's Full Orchestra or First Chairs...though using Tableau as the latter and have VSL Big Bang Tutti for the former. Also HO Diamond and SO Platinum...


----------



## Maxime Luft (Dec 20, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> I encountered Eternal Vocals for the first time. Never heard of it and didn't find demos on YouTube.
> It kind of reminds me Audio Imperia's Jaeger Hangar 4 for half the price.
> Anyone has experience with it?



 

Here an old walkthrough where I showed it with Kontakt. At hat time it was called "Ethnic Inspiration" , I renamed it to Eternal Vocals later on to make clear it's a vocal library.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 20, 2020)

Any Vivid Keys fans? I need another piano like I need a hole in the head, but...


----------



## kleotessard (Dec 20, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Here an old walkthrough where I showed it with Kontakt. At hat time it was called "Ethnic Inspiration" , I renamed it to Eternal Vocals later on to make clear it's a vocal library.



I love this library 💖💖, I used it a lot an I think I will use it again ... a lot. It's one of my favorite vocal library.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Dec 20, 2020)

kleotessard said:


> I love this library 💖💖, I used it a lot an I think I will use it again ... a lot. It's one of my favorite vocal library.


Thank you soooo much! I appreciate a lot, very encouraging


----------



## Kirk1701 (Dec 20, 2020)

I got the Alto Flutes & Violas patch from Modus. It's a register I often overlook, but it's essential for accompaniment. The legatos are lovely as well.


----------



## MGdepp (Dec 20, 2020)

Does anyone know how to buy two single instruments with one purchase? Whenever I put one item into the shopping chart the shop wants me to buy immediately. When I add another single instrument the other one is gone. Is that a limitation that you can only buy one instrument with one purchase in the OT store?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 20, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> Does anyone know how to buy two single instruments with one purchase? Whenever I put one item into the shopping chart the shop wants me to buy immediately. When I add another single instrument the other one is gone. Is that a limitation that you can only buy one instrument with one purchase in the OT store?



Yes, its a limitation. I mentioned this earlier in the thread and directed it to Orchestral Tools in the hope that they'll comment about it, but nothing so far. OT are losing money by frustrating potential buyers with numerous checkouts!


----------



## MGdepp (Dec 20, 2020)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Yes, its a limitation. I mentioned this earlier in the thread and directed it to Orchestral Tools in the hope that they'll comment about it, but nothing so far. OT are losing money by frustrating potential buyers with numerous checkouts!


I guess in this case it does not work against them, as I could get more instruments for free this way!


----------



## ism (Dec 20, 2020)

Gosh, now I'm thinking of picking up half a dozen more instruments a-la-carte. Hadn't even thought to look at the some of these as seperate instruments.

This is not only a warmly appreciated and genuinely generous gift from OT (yay! Harp a6 for 21 euros!), but a piece of truly evil marketing genius as well.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 20, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> I guess in this case it does not work against them, as I could get more instruments for free this way!



I think someone mentioned earlier in the thread that once the voucher is used say, to pay for a €14 instrument, the balance is lost!


----------



## David Cuny (Dec 20, 2020)

I've mentioned elsewhere that when made my initial purchase, OT wouldn't allow me to see my shopping cart until _after_ I entered my credit card number. I couldn't even _validate_ what was in the cart.

Now that it's got my credit card, it makes it super-easy to make in-app purchases.

Anyone who gets to my web account can see way too many digits of my credit card number, as well as the expiration date. And there's no obvious way to _remove_ my credit card number, either.

I'm not a fan of this business practice.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 20, 2020)

Downloaded and installed Sine.
It crashed the first time I ran it, the second time it wobbled and I nearly had to nuke it.
It kept on nagging me about the fact that I can't use PayPal from within Sine.
Can only add one instrument at a time to basket.
Browsing the website was poor also.

I do appreciate a freebie but I haven't bothered using the code yet as I felt it was a battle to redeem it.
I will probably give it another go as I'm sure there'll be something good I can find.
My time isn't free though so I'll see.
If I wasn't already aware that OT are well respected at this point I would think they are amateurs and to be avoided.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 20, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> I encountered Eternal Vocals for the first time. Never heard of it and didn't find demos on YouTube.
> It kind of reminds me Audio Imperia's Jaeger Hangar 4 for half the price.
> Anyone has experience with it?


It's absolutely fantastic but somewhat limited in what it does. Listen to a demo and tell yourself "that's the only thing this library was intended to do" and you'll just about get the idea. The legato is seamless and lovely and the sound is very authentic and emotive. Every key you press sounds passionate. But with how limited it is, you'd want to use it in moderation and might need to write to its strengths.


----------



## Captain Oveur (Dec 20, 2020)

A single instrument doesn't do much for me other than fuel GAS for other pieces of the same library. However, half off Maenad or Arbos is very tempting.


----------



## MisteR (Dec 20, 2020)

So... any other favorite instruments from Modus? Phoenix?


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 20, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> My vote is the a3 bass trombone



Hey... you there... mister brass know it all

I got Berlin Brass this BF and also the Cinebrasses... I was actually hoping for a JXL sale this year end, but that didn't happen and the others did.
So... which JXL instrument would you recommend I'll go for, the a3 bass trombone as well? is that like the stand out of that lib?
Naturally I gravitate to the Horns, but apart from the solo there are 3 section sizes there, and all sound great
If I'm trying to be logical/mature/practical, between the Berlin and Cines it seems I'm missing a Cimbasso which the JXL has, but then its boring being logical/mature/practical lol

Help


----------



## runningruan (Dec 20, 2020)

Tremendouz said:


> How is the Xiao from Phoenix Orchestra? Can it do expressive and dynamic performances or is it only good when not too exposed?
> 
> Also wondering about the Yangqin and Guzheng ensembles.



A very raw xiao demo from Phoenix for you, minimal programming (even an abrupt cut off displayed). I like it, it's pretty fun to play, and with some work it could sound good even when fairly exposed. 

I would personally use plucked string instruments from other libraries like Jade or Kong instead, as Phoenix's really lack round robins, making them sound awful. Not sure why they skimped on the RRs!


----------



## runningruan (Dec 20, 2020)

MisteR said:


> So... any other favorite instruments from Modus? Phoenix?



My personal top 3 in Modus so far: Clarinet Ensemble, Female Choir, one of the Shakuhachis (can't remember which, if you'll really consider the shakuhachi and would like to know, I could check)

Personal top 3 in Phoenix so far: Guan, Sheng, Zhonghu


----------



## runningruan (Dec 20, 2020)

Now for me, I'm considering either Arbos, or either a viola or cello from Tableau...


----------



## holywilly (Dec 20, 2020)

I want to complete the Creative Soundpacks collection with the voucher, sadly I cannot add multiple libraries in one transaction.

I’m deciding between Arbos, Babel and Maenad.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 20, 2020)

holywilly said:


> I want to complete the Creative Soundpacks collection with the voucher, sadly I cannot add multiple libraries in one transaction.
> 
> I’m deciding between Arbos, Babel and Maenad.



I was set on Arbos...but Maenad sound very cool....and nothing like anything else!


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 20, 2020)

runningruan said:


> A very raw xiao demo from Phoenix for you, minimal programming (even an abrupt cut off displayed). I like it, it's pretty fun to play, and with some work it could sound good even when fairly exposed.
> 
> I would personally use plucked string instruments from other libraries like Jade or Kong instead, as Phoenix's really lack round robins, making them sound awful. Not sure why they skimped on the RRs!


Thanks, you made me decide against the xiao, it's not quite the sound I'm looking for. The hunt for a really good one continues, maybe three-body tech's upcoming english translation of their xiao library would be it


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 20, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Hey... you there... mister brass know it all
> 
> I got Berlin Brass this BF and also the Cinebrasses... I was actually hoping for a JXL sale this year end, but that didn't happen and the others did.
> So... which JXL instrument would you recommend I'll go for, the a3 bass trombone as well? is that like the stand out of that lib?
> ...




A3 cimbassi is baller too


----------



## darcvision (Dec 20, 2020)

thanks OT, i pick up ensemble harp from Berlin Inspire 2. very great sounds, but its very wet.


----------



## CT (Dec 20, 2020)

Hmm, Amber is quite cool, and not a sound I've seen offered anywhere else....


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 20, 2020)

I used my voucher to get some shweeet women and children choir from Inspire 2. Beautiful little patch! Oh and it was only $4!


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 20, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> If I'm trying to be logical/mature/practical, between the Berlin and Cines it seems I'm missing a Cimbasso which the JXL has, but then its boring being logical/mature/practical lol



Cimbassi a3 is great. Low end with those bass trombones is incredible. I can just sit playing those 2 for ages.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 20, 2020)

On a side note, will the 40% edu discount be applicable to the individual instruments? That would be amazballs.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 20, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Worse: anytime I reopen the GUI.


Oh crap! I read in the forum that the latest version is much stable. How true is that?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 20, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> Oh crap! I read in the forum that the latest version is much stable. How true is that?


yes, very stable for me aside from the bug in merge mics. The GUI is irritating but it doesn’t render anything unusable.


----------



## AMBi (Dec 20, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Here an old walkthrough where I showed it with Kontakt. At hat time it was called "Ethnic Inspiration" , I renamed it to Eternal Vocals later on to make clear it's a vocal library.



Didn't think I needed another vocal library but that sold me on it pretty fast, I adore how expressive it sounds 
Also did you use a sample library for the solo string around 0:56 ?


----------



## YK47 (Dec 20, 2020)

Question time... If you buy an instrument from a library, does that reduce the library price? Let's say you buy a string ensemble for 50eu, will that make the whole library cheaper by 50eu? That would be great it if happens!


----------



## David Cuny (Dec 20, 2020)

On topic, I just picked up the LA Sessions Studio Violas.

Not because it's the "best" sound for the money, but because it completes the Violin and Cello sections I'd already bought.

Sure, it's missing some of the articulations of the other sections (no Tremolo or Falls, for example). But when I want that 70's "Movie of the Week" string sound (and I do, believe me), I've got it. 



*EDIT:* Regarding the rant that follows, there *is* an option in the SINE player to edit the information so the Credit Card information can be removed.

However, I'm still leaving my original rant in place, because by default it _shouldn't_ be there in the first place. I still think the default of putting credit information in the SINE player - even partially redacted - is a really bad idea.

OK, on to the rant...



But... continuing my complaint from my prior post, because I just noticed something else:

The SINE player caches my credentials. This means I don't have to log on each time I want to use it. Which is convenient, as my SINE player is tied to my account.

"Convenient" is often the enemy of "secure", and this is a case in point.

Clicking "Account settings" in the SINE player shows that same partially redacted Credit Card number and "Valid through" field.

I'm not happy with my credit card being tied to my OT web account. Because it's _intrinsically_ insecure.

At least it's got a user name and password protecting it.

But in the SINE player, because the credentials are cached, clicking "Account settings" displays those fields, no credentials required.

Seriously, <_bleep_>?


----------



## Everratic (Dec 20, 2020)

YK47 said:


> Question time... If you buy an instrument from a library, does that reduce the library price? Let's say you buy a string ensemble for 50eu, will that make the whole library cheaper by 50eu? That would be great it if happens!


Yes. The price you paid for those instruments is automatically subtracted from the total.


----------



## MrCambiata (Dec 20, 2020)

I just bought bass trompones a3. Sounds great and has a broad dynamic range missing from other libraries.


----------



## Jackdaw (Dec 20, 2020)

Everratic said:


> Yes. The price you paid for those instruments is automatically subtracted from the total.



I might be wrong here, but somehow I believe I read OTs answer to this long time ago where they might have said that it is not fully subtracted, more like 70% of the sum you paid earlier. Like said I might be completely wrong here but this is how I remember it.


----------



## Inventio (Dec 20, 2020)

I don't think the amount spent matters, because I got it too and I've spent just 2€ (for majestic horn) this year.


----------



## shawnsingh (Dec 20, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I've used the voucher for the Rhodes in LA Sessions. Thank you @OrchestralTools !



How is it? How do you like it compared to the NI one?

I was thinking of buying this too.


----------



## Everratic (Dec 20, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> I might be wrong here, but somehow I believe I read OTs answer to this long time ago where they might have said that it is not fully subtracted, more like 70% of the sum you paid earlier. Like said I might be completely wrong here but this is how I remember it.


I think you're right. I spent $30 from Modus, and the new price is 327,59, down from 349.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 20, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> I might be wrong here, but somehow I believe I read OTs answer to this long time ago where they might have said that it is not fully subtracted, more like 70% of the sum you paid earlier. Like said I might be completely wrong here but this is how I remember it.



70%? That is kind of a random and weird decision...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 21, 2020)

YK47 said:


> 70%? That is kind of a random and weird decision...


Well, restaurants use a similar practice, if you allow the analogy. You can have it all à la carte but menus are cheaper.


----------



## runningruan (Dec 21, 2020)

Tremendouz said:


> Thanks, you made me decide against the xiao, it's not quite the sound I'm looking for. The hunt for a really good one continues, maybe three-body tech's upcoming english translation of their xiao library would be it



I'm definitely considering Three-body's instruments too! I can read Chinese so language isn't an issue for me here, have you used their yangqin by any chance?


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 21, 2020)

runningruan said:


> I'm definitely considering Three-body's instruments too! I can read Chinese so language isn't an issue for me here, have you used their yangqin by any chance?


I haven't but I have their guitar and it's really good


----------



## purple (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm looking at the solo horn from inspire. So I can have a Horn 2 and 4 to complement Horn 1 and 3 from CSB. Do you find it to be quite consistent, legato wise? I'm mostly sold on the tone alone tbh as I can just use it to support CSB with a warmer tone... But I want to know whether I will find it good enough as a "solo horn" as I feel spoiled by how flexible and reliable the CSB horn is. Assuming the voucher is valid with something so cheap I'm completely covered.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 21, 2020)

Decided to go with the violin section from LA sessions


----------



## Yogevs (Dec 21, 2020)

Ended up going with Eternal Vocals !


----------



## Frederick (Dec 21, 2020)

shawnsingh said:


> How is it? How do you like it compared to the NI one?
> 
> I was thinking of buying this too.


IMHO it doesn't compare well to the Mark I in Vintage Keys. I should have picked something else.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 21, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> A3 cimbassi is baller too





Zero&One said:


> Cimbassi a3 is great. Low end with those bass trombones is incredible. I can just sit playing those 2 for ages.



Thanks for backing the logical/mature/practical route.
Without your support I would've bought another Horns instruments lol
Downloading 

@OrchestralTools

First impression from SINE, the fact that you can choose which mics to download is amazing.
Question is can I later delete that easily mics I find I don't use? (Edit: yes I can)
A killer addition/fix to this could be having a small wav snippet of each mic, that way the user can audition each mic and decide which ones to download.

Saves time and bandwidth for both OT and users.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 21, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Thanks for backing the logical/mature/practical route.
> Without your support I would've bought another Horns instruments lol
> Downloading
> 
> ...




Imo, close 2 and AMXL tree is a great combo on both the bass bones and cimbassi


----------



## Maxime Luft (Dec 21, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Ended up going with Eternal Vocals !


I hope you're happy with it😊 if you have any questions you can just ask me here


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 21, 2020)

I might just grab the berlin orchestra inspire timpani for free.

It's a shame you can't buy any of the main berlin series woodwinds separately, I'd love me a bass flute or something


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 21, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Imo, close 2 and AMXL tree is a great combo on both the bass bones and cimbassi



Downloaded the basic kit (AMXL tree and close) to have something to play first.
The Cimbassi a3 sound massive, love it. great dynamic range.
Glad there are no upper mid / low highs issues (I find a lot of brass libs suffer from congested harmonics in that area that you can't eq out).

Downloading Close 2 now.
Its silly but without a mic audition option I know I'll end up downloading all the mics...


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 21, 2020)

runningruan said:


> Now for me, I'm considering either Arbos, or either a viola or cello from Tableau...


The viola is amazing! The cello is good too, but the viola is even better.


----------



## Vik (Dec 21, 2020)

Is there a list of all the Sine single instruments somewhere on OT's site?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 21, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Downloaded the basic kit (AMXL tree and close) to have something to play first.
> The Cimbassi a3 sound massive, love it. great dynamic range.
> Glad there are no upper mid / low highs issues (I find a lot of brass libs suffer from congested harmonics in that area that you can't eq out).
> 
> ...


The myerson mix has some smooth low end, and the problem with the myerson close is there is some distortion and saturation effect going on, close to has a much more natural tone, and nice warm cords with the sustained soft is not what most people would reach for chimbassy for but it's incredible


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 21, 2020)

Vik said:


> Is there a list of all the Sine single instruments somewhere on OT's site?


No but choose a product and if it's been ported to Sine player, the instruments will be available separately.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 21, 2020)

I do think their separate instrument policy/initiative is really good.

It makes some of the separate instruments really good value compared with traditional single instrument libraries.


----------



## fretti (Dec 21, 2020)

Tremendouz said:


> I might just grab the berlin orchestra inspire timpani for free.
> 
> It's a shame you can't buy any of the main berlin series woodwinds separately, I'd love me a bass flute or something


I’m currently looking through the list of MA2 which is already ported, they also have Bass Flutes a3 for 34€,
Could be interesting if you’re looking for something in that direction


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 21, 2020)

fretti said:


> I’m currently looking through the list of MA2 which is already ported, they also have Bass Flutes a3 for 34€,
> Could be interesting if you’re looking for something in that direction



low flutes in modus too


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 21, 2020)

fretti said:


> I’m currently looking through the list of MA2 which is already ported, they also have Bass Flutes a3 for 34€,
> Could be interesting if you’re looking for something in that direction


Thanks for the suggestion but I'm looking for solo bass flute


----------



## styledelk (Dec 21, 2020)

Tremendouz said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I'm looking for solo bass flute



If only Time Micro was ported already...


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 21, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> yes, very stable for me aside from the bug in merge mics. The GUI is irritating but it doesn’t render anything unusable.


Lol!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 21, 2020)

I think I am gonna get Liuqin, from Phoenix Orchestra.


----------



## premjj (Dec 21, 2020)

Vik said:


> Is there a list of all the Sine single instruments somewhere on OT's site?



I was navigating the individual instruments on the website first but it is easier through the Sine player. 

Click on the Store tab in the SINE player. The individual instruments appear at the bottom of the list sorted collection wise. You can audition each one separately.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 21, 2020)

Count me as one of the people who prefers Solo Opera. It's one of my favorite VIs ever.



I prefer Inspire 2 to Inspire 1. If I could only buy one thing it would be either the Flageolet Strings, the delicate piano, the children's choir and violins, or the harps.

I would not recommend anybody buying a Yangqin from anybody but Three-Body Technology. "Raindrop & Blade" is the CSS of Yangqins. It's the only Chinese instrument they sell here, but they say they will sell ALL of them by next month. A reason to be cheerful.









Raindropdrop & Blade - Virtual Instruments - Three-Body Technology


Raindropdrop & Blade, is sampled from YangQin, a Chinese traditional instrument, it will let you get the legendary feeling of Chinese romance.



www.threebodytech.com





Anyway, NI is giving a Yangqin away free now.






NATIVE INSTRUMENTS - SOFTWARE AND HARDWARE FOR MUSIC PRODUCTION AND DJING


Native Instruments is a leading manufacturer of software and hardware for computer-based audio production and DJing.




www.native-instruments.com





Is this a hint that a NI Chinese or Asian Discovery Series is in the works? I would bet on it.


----------



## Jackdaw (Dec 21, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> Any idea if the voucher works with EDU discount? as the fineprint says " Voucher not valid on products that are already on sale.". And on EDU account everything is already discounted....



Quoting myself, yes it works with EDU also. Just bought Ark 2


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 21, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Always possible. I for example recorded Solo Opera & Eternal Vocals (previously "Ethnic Inspiration") with the same singer, applied the same recording techniques. Some people liked both, some only one! So it's always possible getting another tone colour from the same instrument.



Those are the same singer? She must be very talented!


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 21, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> I encountered Eternal Vocals for the first time. Never heard of it and didn't find demos on YouTube.
> It kind of reminds me Audio Imperia's Jaeger Hangar 4 for half the price.
> Anyone has experience with it?



I like it a lot! I used it for a fairly exposed solo here:



Took a bit of tweaking, but I really love the sound and the melisma.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 21, 2020)

To enhance the brass in my main library (Spitfire Symphonic Brass), I'm thinking that the JXL bass trombones would be the good choice. But the a12 horns and a12 trombones are also tempting!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Dec 21, 2020)

I caved in with the 12FH (already had the bass trombones and cimbassi and they rock)


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 21, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> I caved in with the 12FH (already had the bass trombones and cimbassi and they rock)




The low brass in JXL Brass is indeed magic.

If they redid the trumpets it would be a truly great library.

I am also hoping very much for an effects (flutters , clusters etc) expansion (a reasonably priced one for current owners obviously..or even better free )


----------



## YK47 (Dec 21, 2020)

I was about to grab the Yangqin but decided to check my email first and boom NI Yangqin freebie. So what should it be now? Hmmm


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 21, 2020)

Maybe none of the Phoenix stuff if there's an NI Discovery China on the way...


----------



## holywilly (Dec 22, 2020)

Acquired Arbos! Pretty excited to explore this!


----------



## el-bo (Dec 22, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I prefer Inspire 2 to Inspire 1. If I could only buy one thing it would be either the *Flageolet Strings*, the _*delicate piano*_, the children's choir and violins, or the harps.



Inspire 2 sounds beautiful, indeed! And I'm having a hard time deciding between the two that I've highlighted and also the flautandos (Mids, most likely). Trying to find a piano in my collection that gives me this quality. Would make things a touch easier


----------



## wlinart (Dec 22, 2020)

For €3 more than the deilacte piano, you can get the roon piano from metropolis ark 2. It's the same instrument i think, but with staccato notes included, and 3 mic positions. Maybe worth the €3?


----------



## Maxime Luft (Dec 22, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> I like it a lot! I used it for a fairly exposed solo here:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a bit of tweaking, but I really love the sound and the melisma.



Just followed you on Spotify, thank you for sharing!


----------



## JeffvR (Dec 22, 2020)

I went for the Woman+Children legato patch in Inspire 2


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 22, 2020)

So the JXL Cimbassi a3... its impressive on first play, but 10 minutes later and a pair of ears will reveal issues, though nothing that can't be fixed. maybe I'll write about that later.

The main issue is actually not the sound, but SINE's performance.
This is my only SINE instrument/lib (I had Layers in the past but deleted it) so I don't know how representative it is, but my first tests show that SINE is much worse then Kontakt, its like on par with SA's player... which is bad.

Thoughts anyone?
Right now I dread thinking about Berlin on SINE


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 22, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> So the JXL Cimbassi a3... its impressive on first play, but 10 minutes later and a pair of ears will reveal issues, though nothing that can't be fixed. maybe I'll write about that later.
> 
> The main issue is actually not the sound, but SINE's performance.
> This is my only SINE instrument/lib (I had Layers in the past but deleted it) so I don't know how representative it is, but my first tests show that SINE is much worse then Kontakt, its like on par with SA's player... which is bad.
> ...



What are you comparing it to?

Did you have another brass library with 5 dynamic layers? OS/daw/hard drive type?

on a side note, I ended up picking up babel with the code - snagged ore before the pre-order ends so babel was the only one from that line up I was missing, and I honestly just like the pads/ect.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 22, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> So the JXL Cimbassi a3... its impressive on first play, but 10 minutes later and a pair of ears will reveal issues, though nothing that can't be fixed. maybe I'll write about that later.
> 
> The main issue is actually not the sound, but SINE's performance.
> This is my only SINE instrument/lib (I had Layers in the past but deleted it) so I don't know how representative it is, but my first tests show that SINE is much worse then Kontakt, its like on par with SA's player... which is bad.
> ...


Hang on I'm confused, if it's not the sound what do you mean by "pair of ears"? What exactly are the issues? I haven't used SINE yet myself


----------



## shadowsoflight (Dec 22, 2020)

Somehow I never realized that one could buy individual instruments out of an OT bundle until this thread. This would be a huge help as a hobbyist dealing with a limited budget - I could slowly build a basic collection over time, as I need it... Buuuuut it turns out my processor is too old (pre 2012), so SINE insta-crashes upon trying to load any patches. Foiled again! :(

I was eyeing the Solo Cello from Inspire 2 - I love the sound of the cello but currently only have the ensemble as part of BBC SO Discover. Oh well.


----------



## Brian Cho (Dec 22, 2020)

Any suggestions on the Female + Children Choir in Inspire 2 vs. the children choir and female choir in Ark 2? Is it worth paying more for the one in Ark 2? I also notice they are separate patches rather than a combined one in Inspire 2.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 22, 2020)

shadowsoflight said:


> Buuuuut it turns out my processor is too old (pre 2012), so SINE insta-crashes upon trying to load any patches. Foiled again! :(



I doubt it's your processor, I'm using an i7 5960x - and I'm sure plenty here are using older processors than that here. What OS/DAW/hard drive type?


----------



## el-bo (Dec 22, 2020)

wlinart said:


> For €3 more than the deilacte piano, you can get the roon piano from metropolis ark 2. It's the same instrument i think, but with staccato notes included, and 3 mic positions. Maybe worth the €3?



Thanks!

That does seem like a much more compelling option. The only thing I can't work out is if the microphone mixes coincide.

From the description, 'Delicate' only has a 'Mix' option. But 'Roon' has Decca, Surround and AB ("close a and b", from the blurb). If 'Mix' (Delicate) is the same as 'AB' (Roon), then it'd definitely make sense to go for MA2's offering (I much prefer the closer presentation of the demos of 'Delicate').

I don't suppose you have both, to be able to confirm or deny  

Cheers!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 22, 2020)

Brian Cho said:


> Any suggestions on the Female + Children Choir in Inspire 2 vs. the children choir and female choir in Ark 2? Is it worth paying more for the one in Ark 2? I also notice they are separate patches rather than a combined one in Inspire 2.




The ark 2 is going to be more detailed than th e inspire 2(which is using a trimmed down version of ark 2 in the first place)


----------



## EwigWanderer (Dec 22, 2020)

I got the Female choir from Modus.


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 22, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> So the JXL Cimbassi a3... its impressive on first play, but 10 minutes later and a pair of ears will reveal issues, though nothing that can't be fixed. maybe I'll write about that later.
> 
> The main issue is actually not the sound, but SINE's performance.
> This is my only SINE instrument/lib (I had Layers in the past but deleted it) so I don't know how representative it is, but my first tests show that SINE is much worse then Kontakt, its like on par with SA's player... which is bad.
> ...


SINE hasn’t been working smoothly for me either (Mac, VEPro as a VST), so I keep updating it and trying free instruments until it works smoothly. Spitfire’s first version, and even early versions of Kontakt, had big problems in the beginning too, so I would give them more time to work it out.

It’s a very basic sample player at this point, but it’s added features (downloading single instruments, mixing mic samples, etc) can make it’s development more complex and stability can take more time. So considering it was announced a year ago and came out last summer, I would give it another 6 months for them to smooth out the rough spots.


----------



## Brian Cho (Dec 22, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> The ark 2 is going to be more detailed than th e inspire 2(which is using a trimmed down version of ark 2 in the first place)



Got it thanks!


----------



## wlinart (Dec 22, 2020)

el-bo said:


> I don't suppose you have both, to be able to confirm or deny


I don't, sorry. I don't even have one of them, i was just researching the same thing  But i guess thatwith the microphones you can make the mix, that's what ot did themselves i think.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 22, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Spitfire’s first version, and even early versions of Kontakt, had big problems in the beginning too, so I would give them more time to work it out.


I had to put SF's player on hold entirely... I tried using BBCSO pro but It crashes regularly for me on reaper - even some sort of odd soft-crash that requires I offline and re-online the plugin. Top that off with the fact that samples actually load quite slowly in comparison to even Kontakt for me - and I'm just going to wait another while to see if an update smooths it out.

I've considered trying to find my elicenser to toss it into vepro to see if that helps but I'm not in any major hurry.





wlinart said:


> I don't, sorry. I don't even have one of them, i was just researching the same thing  But i guess thatwith the microphones you can make the mix, that's what ot did themselves i think.




the inspires are almost entirely made by taking instruments from libraries they've made, reducing round robins, reducing articulations, and reducing dynamic layers - then using a baked mix from the mics of the original.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 22, 2020)

Can you buy more than one instrument at once? I’m looking at Modus but can only add one instrument at a time to buy?


----------



## styledelk (Dec 22, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Can you buy more than one instrument at once? I’m looking at Modus but can only add one instrument at a time to buy?


No


----------



## easyrider (Dec 22, 2020)

styledelk said:


> No



Ok thanks....


----------



## el-bo (Dec 22, 2020)

wlinart said:


> I don't, sorry. I don't even have one of them, i was just researching the same thing  But i guess thatwith the microphones you can make the mix, that's what ot did themselves i think.



I guess so. I'm tempted to shoot 'em a mail, but maybe it's not the best time of year for such a question


----------



## el-bo (Dec 22, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> the inspires are almost entirely made by taking instruments from libraries they've made, reducing round robins, reducing articulations, and reducing dynamic layers - then using a baked mix from the mics of the original.



Thanks! So there should be no issue getting the same sound as the Delicate Piano, from the Roon?


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 22, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> What are you comparing it to?
> Did you have another brass library with 5 dynamic layers? OS/daw/hard drive type?



Comparing pure computational performance: Number of voices (i.e. audio streams) vs cpu load.
Windows 7 64bit / Reaper 64bit / Nvme pcie / 64 samples / RME

Berlin horns in kontakt/capsule can do 600-700 voices @64 samples before crackles appear.
JXL Cimbassi a3 in SINE starts crackling around 300-350 voices.

cpu load at about 350 voices:
as reported by each player / as reported by Reaper performance meter
Kontakt = less then 15% / total cpu avg 5% with RT cpu of 15%
SINE = about 70% / total cpu avg 15% with RT cpu of 3%




Casiquire said:


> Hang on I'm confused, if it's not the sound what do you mean by "pair of ears"? What exactly are the issues? I haven't used SINE yet myself



I meant that I'm more concerned by SINE's performance, as a platform, then the issues I found in the JXL Cimbassi a3... which can be fixed more easily.

Regarding the Cimbassi, for example in the sustain patch the notes E1-G1 have a sharp attack, like the start of the sample was truncated very deeply. its apparent also in the legato patch if the first key down is on those notes. in the sustain soft patch all notes behave as expected.
This could somewhat be tamed by adding about 350ms to the Envelope attack. not ideal but as a quick remedy it helps.

Another weird thing is that in the wide mics the sound is slightly right panned, but from C1 and bellow it suddenly changes to center field (mics AB and SUR1), and in SUR2 the sound is panned to the right a bit more, but from C1 and bellow the sound is panned to the left
This panning thing also effects some of the AMXL mixes that uses the above mics.
I guess I can fix this somehow with two instances and lots of midi plugins, but I shouldn't.

Yet another issue, for me / my taste, is that there is a big gap in the timbre between layers FF and FFF. the Cimbassi is very phat and warm from PP to FF and gradually opens nicely, but when FFF blends in its very brash and disconnected. in Berlin Brass (kontakt) what OT does is put a variable cutoff (low pass) on the transition to the highest dynamic layer, to make it blend softly, then as CC1 opens, the cutoff opens. you can also tweak it yourself in capsule:




This doesn't happen in SINE - at least - in the Cimbassi a3 I got.



Its a PITA to fix stuff like that externally of the sampler/player, but by now I'm used to build my own instruments. so what I'm doing now is use two SINE instances, one plays PP to FF and the other plays just the FFF. with some midi scripting in Reaper and dynamic eq I blend these two the way I think sound better


----------



## premjj (Dec 22, 2020)

From the Musictech website:

You can download a demo version of Berlin Orchestra Inspire by entering the following code into this WeTransfer Link: KJ2LM7

Downloads a Full Orchestra Staccatissimo patch (works in Kontakt 5)

Full article here


----------



## shadowsoflight (Dec 22, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I doubt it's your processor, I'm using an i7 5960x - and I'm sure plenty here are using older processors than that here. What OS/DAW/hard drive type?



Thanks for checking in - DAW is FL Studio but the Standalone crashes as well. Running Windows 10, installed on an HDD (I would have to check the exact model, can't get to my computer right now).

But it looks like my specific processor is the problem. It is an AMD Phenom II. I double checked the OT website and found this line:






SINEplayer System Requirements - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk


SINEplayer runs on a large variety of systems and uses resources quite effectively. The requirements will mainly depend on the kind of projects you want to run




orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com







> First generation Intel Core CPUs, AMD Phenom II, and similar older CPUs from earlier than 2012 might be missing specific instruction sets.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 22, 2020)

shadowsoflight said:


> Thanks for checking in - DAW is FL Studio but the Standalone crashes as well. Running Windows 10, installed on an HDD (I would have to check the exact model, can't get to my computer right now).
> 
> But it looks like my specific processor is the problem. It is an AMD Phenom II. I double checked the OT website and found this line:
> 
> ...


yeah phenom II is reaaaallly old at this point.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Dec 22, 2020)

Intrigued by the strings in Metropolis Ark 2. Particularly the low and the high. Any thoughts? Good, bad, or otherwise.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 22, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Hang on I'm confused, if it's not the sound what do you mean by "pair of ears"? What exactly are the issues? I haven't used SINE yet myself



The weird shaped things stuck on the side of your head.

But what he was saying is that while there were some issues sonically, the poor performance of the SINE player was the bigger issue.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Dec 22, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> The weird shaped things stuck on the side of your head.


Maybe yours are weird shaped. Mine are perfectly sculptured, and aesthetically pleasing, audio capture machines.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 22, 2020)

premjj said:


> From the Musictech website:
> 
> You can download a demo version of Berlin Orchestra Inspire by entering the following code into this WeTransfer Link: KJ2LM7
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. Sounds excellent


----------



## YK47 (Dec 22, 2020)

I was talking with a good friend about getting the bass trombones and he mentioned the VSL Hercules being on sale at the moment. Any of you have any experience with that?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 22, 2020)

Gun to your head, you have to choose only one JXL trombone instrument with your voucher, which one do you choose?

Assume you already have good options for bass trombone, contrabass trombone and cimbassi.


----------



## purple (Dec 22, 2020)

Trash Panda said:


> Gun to your head, you have to choose only one JXL trombone instrument with your voucher, which one do you choose?
> 
> Assume you already have good options for bass trombone, contrabass trombone and cimbassi.


Tt depends on what you want to write with it and what holes you need to fill.

I'd need solo trombones as I prefer to split the section into separate parts most of the time.
Another might want to have a good ensemble patch for unison lines where a3 would be appropriate.
Someone else entirely might want the loudest and fattest section they can get, and go with the 12.
Maybe the 12 is just too much and you need the 6.

It's too hard to say. I imagine they are all roughly the same in quality.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 22, 2020)

purple said:


> Tt depends on what you want to write with it and what holes you need to fill.
> 
> I'd need solo trombones as I prefer to split the section into separate parts most of the time.
> Another might want to have a good ensemble patch for unison lines where a3 would be appropriate.
> ...


Part of me says general purpose use, but the other, more uncouth part imagines combining the JXL a12 trombone patches with Talos 12 horns and 4 bass trombone/4 cimbassi/4 tuba low brass ensemble for maximum nastiness.


----------



## runningruan (Dec 22, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> The viola is amazing! The cello is good too, but the viola is even better.



I think I'm really going to go for the viola then, thank you!


----------



## rnb_2 (Dec 22, 2020)

I was going to pick up Arbos back when it was released, but just...didn't, for whatever reason. Getting it for under $30US was an easy fix - thanks, @OrchestralTools!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 22, 2020)

probably the a6?


----------



## Manaberry (Dec 23, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> My vote is the a3 bass trombone



This one. Right there.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 23, 2020)

Berlin Inspire 2 Flautando Low Strings is the most emotionally moving of the flautandos, or of any Strings in The Inspires. Do you disagree?


----------



## el-bo (Dec 23, 2020)

Jrettetsoh said:


> Berlin Inspire 2 Flautando Low Strings is the most emotionally moving of the flautandos, or of any Strings in The Inspires. Do you disagree?



Without having played them, it's hard to say. Also "most emotionally moving" is going to be different for different people. 

If that's the patch that grabs you, and you don't have anything better in your template, then go for it


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 23, 2020)

premjj said:


> From the Musictech website:
> 
> You can download a demo version of Berlin Orchestra Inspire by entering the following code into this WeTransfer Link: KJ2LM7
> 
> ...



Thank you! Can this be used like a regular freebie, or is it _just _to demo the library? I expected there to be some readme file that clarifies this, but I couldn't find any.

Edit: Are these the same samples as in the Sine standalone "Full Orchestra" patch that I bought? If so, then I would expect that my Sine license covers use of these samples, even if it's the Kontakt version.


----------



## marius_dm (Dec 23, 2020)

Not sure if this was already asked, but does anyone know, if I buy single instruments, what is the upgrade path to the full version of that collection? Do they have a dollar-for-dollar upgrade path?


----------



## el-bo (Dec 23, 2020)

marius_dm said:


> Not sure if this was already asked, but does anyone know, if I buy single instruments, what is the upgrade path to the full version of that collection? Do they have a dollar-for-dollar upgrade path?



It's a 70%, or thereabouts as far as I remember. What I'd really like to know is if that upgrade price can be used against bundles e.g grabbing some of the Inspire instruments, then being able to upgrade to the Inspire bundle  

I might write to them...


----------



## el-bo (Dec 23, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Thank you! Can this be used like a regular freebie, or is it _just _to demo the library? I expected there to be some readme file that clarifies this, but I couldn't find any.
> 
> Edit: Are these the same samples as in the Sine standalone "Full Orchestra" patch that I bought? If so, then I would expect that my Sine license covers use of these samples, even if it's the Kontakt version.



Good point! I wonder if they are even aware that this file still exists.


----------



## wlinart (Dec 23, 2020)

el-bo said:


> It's a 70%, or thereabouts as far as I remember. What I'd really like to know is if that upgrade price can be used against bundles e.g grabbing some of the Inspire instruments, then being able to upgrade to the Inspire bundle


Yes, that's possible, i have 1 of their single instruments, and in that case it gives me a discount for the bundle (metropolis bundle in this case). The discount for the bundle isn't as big as the discount for the full product though


----------



## el-bo (Dec 23, 2020)

wlinart said:


> Yes, that's possible, i have 1 of their single instruments, and in that case it gives me a discount for the bundle (metropolis bundle in this case).



That's great to know. Thanks!



wlinart said:


> The discount for the bundle isn't as big as the discount for the full product though.



Makes sense. All good. 

Thanks, again


----------



## Beans (Dec 26, 2020)

I was sour about passing up on the Berlin Percussion sale, so I picked up the Inspire 1 percussion patch to make myself feel even worse.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 31, 2020)

So after much back and forth between Delicate and Roon pianos, along with flautandos and such, I ended up getting the Brass from Berlin Inspire 1  

I do have ensemble brass, but only from Albion Tundra (Very specific sounds/uses) and Amadeus Symphony Orchestra brass. The ASO stuff is definitely useable, but doesn't really measure up to the Anthology and adagio strings I use. But combined with the 'Inspire' brass, I think I'll get a much fuller sounding brass section/ensemble. Planning on going back for the winds, for exactly the same reason. That'll have to wait till funds increase


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 31, 2020)

el-bo said:


> So after much back and forth between Delicate and Roon pianos, along with flautandos and such, I ended up getting the Brass from Berlin Inspire 1
> 
> I do have ensemble brass, but only from Albion Tundra (Very specific sounds/uses) and Amadeus Symphony Orchestra brass. The ASO stuff is definitely useable, but doesn't really measure up to the Anthology and adagio strings I use. But combined with the 'Inspire' brass, I think I'll get a much fuller sounding brass section/ensemble. Planning on going back for the winds, for exactly the same reason. That'll have to wait till funds increase


I went for the same. I was going to get the Bass Trombones from JXL Brass, but didn't have the funds, so I went for something under 25EUR. It should make a nice alternative to the ensemble brass I already have in Albion ONE and Masse. JXL Brass will be mine though, eventually!


----------



## el-bo (Dec 31, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I went for the same. I was going to get the Bass Trombones from JXL Brass, but didn't have the funds, so I went for something under 25EUR. It should make a nice alternative to the ensemble brass I already have in Albion ONE and Masse. JXL Brass will be mine though, eventually!


How does it compare to what you already have? Only just bought it, but have decided to leave trying it till New Year's Day. Something to look forward to


----------



## ism (Dec 31, 2020)

Anyone want to have a go at convincing me to not buy the Bass flue a3 in Ark 2?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 31, 2020)

ism said:


> Anyone want to have a go at convincing me to not buy the Bass flue a3 in Ark 2?


It's €9. Just NINE Euros.

DOOO EEET


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 31, 2020)

el-bo said:


> How does it compare to what you already have? Only just bought it, but have decided to leave trying it till New Year's Day. Something to look forward to


It's very nice. I wouldn't say it is _better_ than the ensemble brass in Masse or Albion ONE, just different. If I had to describe the differences in as few words as possible, I'd say "slightly less powerful, but more controlled".


----------



## el-bo (Dec 31, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> It's very nice. I wouldn't say it is _better_ than the ensemble brass in Masse or Albion ONE, just different. If I had to describe the differences in as few words as possible, I'd say "slightly less powerful, but more controlled".



Sounds like exactly what I'm looking for. For that reason, I chose this over the Spitfire Epic Brass 'Original'. Thanks


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 31, 2020)

Just bought the Inspire1 Orchestra ensemble preset.....with voucher for €0, nice.


----------

